# Rigging Ballyhoo



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just wondering why size hook most of you recomend for rigging ballyhoo.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Depends on what size ballyhoo I usually use a 9/0


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

I use 7/0 or 8/0 mustad


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

For mediums, a mustad 7691DT in 8/0


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Also depends on what size tackle. I will go as small as 4/0 on a dink ballyhoo fished on 30, but wouldn't recommend anything under 7/0 for any size bait on 50. It goes both ways too. I would never fish anything larger than 8/0 on 30 or 10/0 on 50. Each circumstance calls for a different size hook. Too small for the bait, you won't have enough hook exposed to consistently find home. Too big for the bait andit won't pull right. Too small for the tackle and you'll rip it out, staighten it, or break it. To big for the tackle andthe hook willhave a hard time penetrating. When I rig a bait, I always have a specific idea of what size tackle it will go on and where I will fish it in the spread. I don't like leaving anything to chance when the fish of a lifetime shows up.Poor terminal tackle isnot going to be my excuse for losingit. However,in a perfect world, all the planning goes out the window because you're getting eaten up.


----------

